# How does everybody keep on going?



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

How do you keep going on with life and going places with all the pain of fibro? i am 67 had fibro since 1988..i managed a little before , but for the last 10 yrs anything such as even going to the hairdresser is a great effort..i have ibs and panic and anxiety also..i just cannot get myself to do anything..i am too sore to worried about ibs having to use the toliet if i am out,, and my anxiety is awful. i can,t seem to get a hold on this,,friends of mine have a lot of ailments but they keep on going even with the pain..a friend of mine has cancer yet she baby sits goes to her grandchilds sports games, shoppping etc..waht is wrong with me????


----------



## peaches41 (Nov 26, 2008)

I know just what you mean knothappy, I don't have fibro, I have ibsd. I live on a retirement park and I see my neighbours going on holidays abroad, spending holidays with their children or grandchildren, going out for meals etc. and although I don't suffer with arthritis or physical disability, I am mostly stuck indoors, too scared to go far. Most people don't bother to ask me out now, and this is all because I'm scared of embarassing myself. It's so stupid, but I can't get over it.


----------

